# Looking to start aa planted tank in the future....



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I am wanting to start a planted tank in the future, I was thinking a medium planted tank with a school of Giant Danios. I want to start researching as much as possible. Does anyone have any books they recommend I read, or any good websites? Thanks, any help is appreciated .


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Basics-to-starting-a-Planted-Tank/4/

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm

http://www.plantgeek.net/


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks! I am so excited to get started on this!


----------

